
Beautiful vector icon set for programming language files - xyzxyz998
https://github.com/be5invis/vscode-iconset
======
xyzxyz998
Better link here but I can't edit: [https://github.com/vscode-icons/vscode-
icons/](https://github.com/vscode-icons/vscode-icons/)

